# Live edge walnut bench



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my first attempt at live edge. I used my not so good looking walnut. Dowel construction with plugged screws on the angled braces. Finish is 3 coats of spar urathane. This will be an outdoor bench. I plan to do a coffee table next.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That is a nice looking bench.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a really cool looking bench leatherneck. Very nice.


----------



## radionightster (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bench.

I am very new to all of this. Would you mind giving a quick rundown of how you made it?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the live edge look. You did a very nice job.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice job LN,
Nice looking pieces of walnut. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

radionightster said:


> That is a gorgeous bench.
> 
> I am very new to all of this. Would you mind giving a quick rundown of how you made it?


I'm new to live edge myself ... hopefully, someone with more experience may chime in

I removed the bark with a draw knife. Removing all or some can give you interesting affects. I also used a belt sander, chisel, scraper. You can see by the photo I left more bark on the angeled braces.

inlaying butterflies and filling with tite bond glue mixed with sanding dust to stabllize the crotches in the wood. (pic is the bottom of the bench)

I used ... 1/2'' dowels to attach the legs and braces, the braces have 2.5'' heavy screws and plugged.

Hope this helps .. I'm not real good with detailed explinations, so I included some pics and will answer any and all questions best I can.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I really like it. I've never tried anything like that and probably won't for a long time, but I love the look.

Rob


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leatherneck said:


> inlaying butterflies and filling with tite bond glue mixed with sanding dust to stabllize the crotches in the wood. (pic is the bottom of the bench)


Nice looking bench...all that work with the butterflies and you have to lay on the floor and look up to see them :huh:


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> Nice looking bench...all that work with the butterflies and you have to lay on the floor and look up to see them :huh:


My first time doing hand butterflies ... 3 on bottom ... 2 on top ...
Just wanted some confidence before moving on to the coffee table.

My dog says they look great ... :laughing:


----------



## radionightster (Apr 8, 2009)

That is fantastic. Thank you for sharing the "how-to"!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leatherneck said:


> My dog says they look great ... :laughing:


Smart dog, I agree with him.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Leatherneck said:


> This is my first attempt at live edge. I used my not so good looking walnut. Dowel construction with plugged screws on the angled braces. Finish is 3 coats of spar urathane. This will be an outdoor bench. I plan to do a coffee table next.


If this is you "not so good looking" walnut, I want to see some of the good stuff ! This looks great.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks great! Put those butterflies on top where everybody can see them!


----------

